
Natural compounds, chemotherapeutic drugs may become partners in cancer therapy - ph0rque
http://oregonstate.edu/ua/ncs/archives/2009/aug/natural-compounds-chemotherapeutic-drugs-may-become-partners-cancer-therapy
======
duncanj
Interesting press release about chlorophyllin, but natural compounds are
already used as chemotherapeutic drugs, for example Taxol. Some drugs are
wholly synthetic and others are found in natural sources. Whoop de do.

